# General Audio Guides, Tips and Interesting Information



## SabreWulf69 (May 10, 2010)

Audio Glossary -
http://stereophile.com/reference/50/

How speaker drivers are made -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN0tmyyC0ak

Subwoofer Calibration Guide -
http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/an-easy-solution-to-subwoofer-calibration

Overpowering, Underpowering, Distortion, Clipping, and Everything in Between -
http://www.audiojunkies.com/blog/13...distortion-clipping-and-everything-in-between

Bass Management Guide -
http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/bass-management-basics-2013-settings-made-simple

Building Great Bass Response In Your Home Theatre Guide -
http://www.audioholics.com/educatio...ding-great-bass-response-in-your-home-theater

Advanced Guide on Subwoofer Placement -
http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/subwoofer-placement-the-place-for-bass-part-1

Concepts, Schematics and Construction of a Listening Room Guide -
http://www.audioholics.com/educatio...hematics-and-construction-of-a-listening-room

Home Theater Speaker Layout - An Essential Guide -
http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/s...ome-theater-speaker-layout-an-essential-guide

A Guide on How to Judge Loudspeakers - Sound and Accuracy -
http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/how-to-judge-loudspeakers-sound-and-accuracy

Modifying Tweeters Guide -
http://www.io.com/~dylan/speakers/vifas.html

Speaker Repair -
http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/audiofaq.htm#audloud

Speaker cabinet damping treatments guide -
http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/speaker-stuffing.htm

Speaker Cable Gauge (AWG) Guidelines & Recommendations -
http://www.audioholics.com/education/cables/speaker-cable-gauge

Information on Setting the A/V Receiver Impedance Selector Switch -
http://www.audioholics.com/education/amplifier-technology/impedance-selector-switch-1

Valve Amplifiers for Car Audio -
http://www.butleraudio.com/car.php

Fan or Subwoofer?
http://www.eminent-tech.com/RWbrochure.htm

Good Collection of General Audio Tweaks -
http://www.audiotweaks.com/collection_ascend.htm

Interesting Custom Subwoofer Project -
http://www.teresaudio.com/haven/subs/subs.html

Hypersonic Sound -
http://www.acoustics.org/press/133rd/2pea.html

Complex Subwoofer Enclosure Layout Diagrams -
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxes6.asp

Acoustic Treatment and Design for Recording Studios and Listening Rooms -
http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html

A Guide to Studio Monitors -
http://www.tweakheadz.com/studio_monitors.htm

Interesting Essay on Bass -
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_4_3/colinmillerbass.html

Speaker Cabinet Building Tips -
http://www.humanspeakers.com/diy/cabinets.htm

Using Car Audio in the House -
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/4/17571.html

Simple Audio Tweaks -
http://stereophile.com/reference/81/

Speaker Load on Amplifiers Explained -
http://stereophile.com/reference/707heavy/

Bowers & Wilkins - A Sound Experience Video Series (How they make their 800D series speakers) -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1JgjSEEuPM&feature=PlayList&p=2177A824EF45695C&index=0&playnext=1

THX Recommended Surround Sound Speaker Layout Guides -
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/


Feel free to add more as you see fit, we may all learn new things. References to Wikipedia are also great for generalized basics. A few good ideas on where to start on search topics to get the basics down would be as follows; "Acoustics", "High Fidelity", "High-end Audio Cables", "Loudspeaker Enclosure", "Loudspeaker", "Mid-range Speaker", "Musical acoustics", "Sound reinforcement system", "Sound", "Soundproofing", "Standing waves", "Subwoofer", "Tweeter", "Wavefront", "Woofer". Just some ideas for starters, happy learning and feel free to check out the details of my current audio system at any time here -->  Custom Hi-Fi Systems/Car Subwoofers for PC Speake...


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

thread stickied. (for now, at least)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2010)

thanks sabre, this stuff will make for some interesting read.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (May 10, 2010)

NP  Will personally from time to time be extending list at the top


----------



## qubit (May 10, 2010)

This looks interesting.


----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2010)

Some good reads, and so right about sub placment.  i find it batter at the rear of the room as i get better extended bass than having one in the front of the room.

Hopfully i will get to replace my reciever next year as it's what is letting my settup down as it's lacking force and openness.

A good setup don't need more than a pair of speakers to get surround sound just that it's easier with cheaper speakers and  5 or more speakers

I wish i could find a good amp but requires you to shop around a lot as each company change there sound so often.

Thanks for posting ..


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Another random bit of information that is common sense but hadn't really discovered until recently, if your subwoofer if placed on the back wall opposite your main speakers, setting the phase from 0, to 180, will vastly improve the quality and make it seem once again as if your sub was placed in front with the mains.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Another random bit of information that is common sense but hadn't really discovered until recently, if your subwoofer if placed on the back wall opposite your main speakers, setting the phase from 0, to 180, will vastly improve the quality and make it seem once again as if your sub was placed in front with the mains.



Behind the sofa .

I just got around reading some of this and noticed the term laid back is used even  after 16 years ago when i drifting it to computers only.

Tricky HiFi is as i have known most brands be different each year back when i used to be in to it. 

Even though the PS3 is great with movies to me it sucks for music as it seems it's more natural and not as open i would like which i have known SONY be better sounding than the PS3 by a lot in the past.

Whats pissing me off with my setup is that my comps sound card with music sounds much better than the PS3 which is a real shame.

Next year i need to find a new CD play and maybe a new AV which since moving out of the UK i have a hard time getting to places with a sound room were you can test stuff out.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, you'll often get that when you chuck a decent sound card in the PC. Ever since I put my ASUS Xonar Essence STX in mine, the difference is huge. Just from an ease of use perspective and the fact that music is read of HDD's instead of a CD, it makes for alot better a transport system and playback system than separate components. For when nothing but the best will do, then I have my Turntable.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but as an extension of this thread I thought it prudent to be able to get some pictures of people on here's audio setups, other cool looking audio setups in general and other audio related pics, guess I'll start --v





















































































































16,000 AUS Dollar 1M Vacuum Sealed Interconnect WTF















































































































































































Speaker boxes made from concrete


----------



## PirateBoy (Dec 5, 2010)

Wicked gallery, those speaker boxes made from concrete are classic lol

Check out these wicked setups --v


----------

